# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی یزد یا کازرون؟

## sn912sajjad

*سلام
دوستان بعد مدت ها دارم تاپیک میزنم
من پزشکی آزاد یزد قبول شدم امسال و حقیقتش توی تکمیل پزشکی کازرونو آوردم و خودمم استان فارسی هستم
تا یزد 5 ساعت مستقیم راه دارم تا کازرون 5 ساعت غیر مستقیم(ترمینال باید عوض کنم ینی تو شیراز)
شنیدم پزشکی کازرون سطحش از یزد بالاتره و تراز بالاتری داره و از سال 3 به بعد دیگه کاری نداری تو کازرون و کلا شیرازی... این شیراز بودن برای من خیلی ارزشمنده چون شیراز خونه داریم
چکار کنم بچه ها؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Coyote

> *سلام
> دوستان بعد مدت ها دارم تاپیک میزنم
> من پزشکی آزاد یزد قبول شدم امسال و حقیقتش توی تکمیل پزشکی کازرونو آوردم و خودمم استان فارسی هستم
> تا یزد 5 ساعت مستقیم راه دارم تا کازرون 5 ساعت غیر مستقیم(ترمینال باید عوض کنم ینی تو شیراز)
> شنیدم پزشکی کازرون سطحش از یزد بالاتره و تراز بالاتری داره و از سال 3 به بعد دیگه کاری نداری تو کازرون و کلا شیرازی... این شیراز بودن برای من خیلی ارزشمنده چون شیراز خونه داریم
> چکار کنم بچه ها؟؟؟؟؟
> *


سلام 
من از پزشکی آزاد یزد اطلاعی ندارم ولی کازرون رو می دونم که خوبه و سطحش بالاست...
به نظر من شما همون کازرون تشریف ببرین بهتره... 
ولی بازم بپرسین.
موفق باشین.

----------

